# Golf MK4 OEM Fog Light Install Guide



## biker_eh (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello everyone.
After installing some Fog Lights that I installed into my front bumper I decided a install guide would be helpful. There are a couple out there for other types of setups and older Golf versions.
Follow the link and download the PDF.
Link to the PDF http://docs.google.com/filevie...hl=en 
I hope this might help some one.
Cheers


----------



## Stormax (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Golf MK4 OEM Fog Light Install Guide (biker_eh)*

Thx a lot mate!


----------

